# Confused



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi

I'm almost 6wks pg after my 14th & final round of tx.   

I went to see my Gp as soon as I found out I was pg, as I was told after my last pg that I would be monitored closely next time. The Gp was really horrible to me and I left in tears. Ive been wary of going back since, even to see another dr.

In the past Ive had 2 ectopics (1 ruptured & life threatening) and a missed m/c at 10wks. I also have 3 big ish cysts/endometrioma's on my ovaries this time, which are causing pain on and off. Despite this the Dr said he had no intentions of treating this pg any different to anyone elses. He has made me feel totally isolated and alone!   


Do I  have to go through my Gp or can I go directly to the midwife and if so do I have to wait until Im further on? 
Should I just refer myself to the EPU if I get really worried?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Congratulations!! 

I'm sorry about the experience with your gp. Most epu clinics do work on a self referral basis, so you could ring them and go from there? 

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ive tried to make appointments for the Gp and the midwife. The wait for the Gp was over two weeks. (appt this friday) and the wait for the midwife was over a month (25th). 


I had a private scan yesterday and now Im even more confused. The scan showed what she thought was two sac's. One with fetal pole & cardiac activity, which is great, but the other couldnt be seen clearly enough for her to say whether it was a pg sac or a bleed. She recommended Im see at the EPU asap and has given me a report, but Ive phoned the EPU and they wont see me without a gp's referral.


As I said, I cant get into the Gp's until friday, so that will be at least next week before Im seen at the EPU.


I actually feel like crying. Not knowing whats going on is so stressful!!!  


Can I not contact the midwife directly? If so, how would I find out who and where she is?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you ring the surgery, the gp shouldn't need to see you, and should just be able to ring epu tp refer you. It might even be worth going in and seeing the receptionist personally. If you have no luck, ring the hospital, and ask to speak to the supervisor of midwives, who should be able to help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Quick update.


Rang surgery, but Dr wouldnt refer without seeing me. Decided to wait til Friday. Went to appt and the ***** still wouldnt refer me, depsite my previous history and the letter from the sonographer recommending a referral. 


I lost the plot big time and threatened to bring all hell down on her if she didnt refer me. Eventually and just to calm me down I think, she agreed. She phoned later that day to say she had made an appointment for next friday. I think the week wait was her way of letting me know she didnt want to refer me.


My blood pressure was through the roof by the time I got home and last night I had a really heavy bleed of bright red blood. It went on all night. I went to A&E this morning, where they were disgusted by the Gp's and treated me with so much kindness and compassion, it actually shocked me. 


I was sent to the ward where the senior registrar wanted to treat me herself because of my history. She scanned me and thankfully the baby is fine. The bleed is from what looks like a second sac that is breaking down. Im under the EPAU now and have another scan next Friday so Im just praying that bubs will hang on in there!


Thank you for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so pleased everything is alright. Never mind a and e, I'M disgusted with your gp! Get a complaint in! Xx


----------

